# شرح متكامل لبرنامج الاوتوكاد AutoCAD 2008 باللغة العربية



## baleegh999 (7 يونيو 2009)

كتاب شرح برنامج الاوتوكاد AutoCAD 2008 باللغة العربية
كتاب فيه شرح وافِ لبرنامج الاوتوكاد AutoCAD 2008
وكما هو معروف عن هذا البرنامج انه لا غنى عنه للمهندسين في معظم مجالات الهندسة
الكتاب من اعداد المهندس محمد براء علوش

http://rapidshare.com/files/241882204/AutoCAD2008.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/241882206/AutoCAD2008.part2.rar

نسأل الله ان ينفعنا به


----------



## tigerman2008 (10 يونيو 2009)

thanksssssssssss
i will try it


----------



## baleegh999 (10 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (11 يونيو 2009)

تسلم ايدك انا كنت محتاج الكتاب دا من زمان .....................:5:


----------



## فتوح (11 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً أنت والمؤلف وجعله في ميزان حسناتكما


----------



## 1e3a1y (14 يونيو 2009)

thanks eng thanks for this great book


----------



## الحازم بن احمد (18 يونيو 2009)

متشكر جداً جداً
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## الحازم بن احمد (18 يونيو 2009)

علي فكره الروابط ش شغاله خالص
ارجو التاكد
من الروابط


----------



## م.عزوز (19 يونيو 2009)

*مشكور والله ,,*

الله يجزاك خير أخي على هذا الكتاب ,,,

صرااحة من مدة وأنا أحوس بالكتب ,, أدور واحد عربي ,,


ماقصرت ,,


----------



## obadajyn (19 يونيو 2009)

ممطن رفع الروابط على غير الربد شير

لك كل الشكر


----------



## صناعي1 (20 يونيو 2009)

قمت بتصغير حجم الكتاب الى حوالي 9.5 MB و تحميله على موقع اخر بتحميل مباشر
http://sites.google.com/site/arabiclirary/Home/lib


----------



## عبدالله الرشدان (22 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً على الكتاب أخي الكريم baleegh999 
وجزاك الله خيراً على الموقع الجميل أخي صناعي1​


----------



## بن بيه وادي (24 يونيو 2009)

ب ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارك الله فيك واعطاك من الخير علي قدر نيتك ان شاء الله


----------



## moh_hasan43 (24 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## الأحرار (27 يونيو 2009)

ألف شكر ياجميل بجد مجهود تشكر عليه


----------



## بةمو (29 يونيو 2009)

*مشكو*ر 

*مشكووور**
مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور
مشكورالف شكر على هذا الابداع الرائع*​


----------



## المراق (1 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## هبة السماء (5 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## واصل (12 يوليو 2009)

وزالله ماقصرت والله يعطيك العافية بس الاوتوكاد صار من المنسيات وصار في برامج جديدة اكتر لازم نلتفت لها 
مثل السوليد - انفنتور - ماتلاب .......................................الخ
مع كامل شكري وتقديري


----------



## nawal84 (13 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## كمال الشورى (13 يوليو 2009)

أسال اللة تعالى أن ينفعاً بما نتعلمة أن شاء اللة


----------



## كمال الشورى (13 يوليو 2009)

أريد موضوعات جديدة ووافية عن أنظمة الحريق التلقائية وكذلك أجهزة أنذار الحريق


----------



## apo_mosa (7 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء عن مجهودك و مشاركتنا المعلومات القيمة ديه


----------



## شهدشهد (8 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراً


----------



## عبدالله الرشدان (8 أكتوبر 2009)

يسلموا هالإدين يا أمير


----------



## noreldin2000 (9 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله عز وجل خيرا وغفر لي ولك


----------



## MAHMOUDFOUAD (10 أكتوبر 2009)

جــــزيت خـــــيرا


----------



## م. يامن خضور (19 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمدحمود حمود (20 أكتوبر 2009)

تسلم عالمعلومه


----------



## bao1955 (21 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك اخي العزيز*​


----------



## thaeribrahem (30 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور على الكتاب بارك الله فيك


----------



## دانية ضياء (30 أكتوبر 2009)

اي والله عاشت ايدكم لان احنه مدرسنااااا بجامعتنا بس لو بالانكليزي يمكن كان احسن


----------



## سيد حمدى محمود (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*مصر*

:16:


----------



## سيد حمدى محمود (30 أكتوبر 2009)

:16::70::55::55::55:


----------



## alhakimi (30 أكتوبر 2009)

على الكتاب بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.حذيفة الجواش (3 نوفمبر 2009)

ألف شكر أخي بليغ


----------



## se.rag (3 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ... 



تسلم يا طيب ... 


جاري التحميل ان شاء الله تعالي ... 


بميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله .. 



serag


----------



## sniper1975 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

مجهود رائع .................بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم...


----------



## sniper87 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

لم أستطع تحميل الكتب
أرجوا وضعها من طرف الأعضاء الكرام في موقع آخر
أنا بامس الحاجة إليها أرجوكم


----------



## الحازم بن احمد (8 نوفمبر 2009)

لا يسعني غير ان اقول جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## سمير شربك (23 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## رغد الوزان (23 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hana_mj (28 يناير 2010)

تسلمم ياورده عاشت ايدك


----------



## السوري الدمشقي (28 يناير 2010)

مشكور على الكتاب الرائع جاري التنزيل للتجرب


----------



## اشرف السمنودى (28 يناير 2010)

ربنا يوفقك


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (1 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
يس ياريت ترفعه على سيرفر غير الرابيد شير


----------



## armorsy (1 فبراير 2010)

الله يفتح علليك فين الكتاب


----------



## heba el-kurdi (3 فبراير 2010)

thanx kteeeer bs mo 3arfh kef ablsh?????


----------



## علي الـغـامدي (3 فبراير 2010)

ياليت يرفع الكتاب على سيرفر اخر

واشكرك اخي على الموضوع


----------



## زيد العراقي (4 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الكتاب الروعه


----------



## على هارون (5 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ELGAMAL (9 فبراير 2010)

*الله يجزاك خير أخي على هذا الكتاب*


----------



## thugystyle (9 فبراير 2010)

chokran laka ya akhi


----------



## الفنك (16 فبراير 2010)

thank you jazak allah kola khyr


----------



## لقمان76 (17 فبراير 2010)

الله يكرمك


----------



## وبك استجير (23 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لانو كتاب ممتع جدا


----------



## Eng.Mo'ath (16 أبريل 2010)

Thanks alot dear engineer g\for your work


----------



## shd_shd23 (17 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على المجهود العظيم فى ادخال البرامج


----------



## الصناعي قمه (17 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## جميليو2 (17 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يا دكتور


----------



## الصافى الخير (17 أبريل 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## tuiguine (19 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## crazy1988 (23 أبريل 2010)

thanxxxxxxxx


----------



## احمد رافع (31 أكتوبر 2010)

اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يرفع درجتك بكل حرف من حروف الكتاب


----------



## امواج الخليج (2 نوفمبر 2010)

_لك شكري وتقديري _
_وتقبل مروري هذا _
_والله ولي التوفيق _
_اخوك _
_امواج الخليج _


----------



## YZNQAZ (2 نوفمبر 2010)

الملف محذوف 
ياليت لو ترفعه على الميديا فاير


----------



## moussa9891 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا أخي....


----------



## emam_otefy (3 فبراير 2011)

الف الف الف شكر


----------



## احمد مجيد خنفر (3 فبراير 2011)

وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## احمد مجيد خنفر (3 فبراير 2011)

مشكور وما قصرت بارك الله فيك


----------



## أتمنى الهندسه (3 فبراير 2011)

اللهم يجزاكم الف خير..
ودي..}


----------



## الياس صديق البيئة (11 فبراير 2011)

الرجاء التأكيد على الرابط لأنه لم يعمل


----------



## حسن احمد (23 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohammedq (25 فبراير 2011)

شكرا للاخ العزيز اني اعمل على برنامج outcad 2007 منذ ثلاث سنوات تقريبا مهو الفرق بين البرنامجين أفيدونا مشكورين


----------



## فيصل الخبر (5 أكتوبر 2011)

يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## naceur2000 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

1-السلام عليكم....
2- شكرا للاخ العزيز ...
3- الرجاء التأكيد على الرابط لأنه لم يعمل


----------



## رضا المرسى على (8 أكتوبر 2011)

File not found.


----------



## Eng.mo3tasem (13 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر الك اخي 
بس لو سمحت اخي الكريم ممكن تحديث للروابط لانها لا تعمل ... وشكرا


----------



## ذو الوشاح الفولاذي (20 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً وارجو التأكد من الرابط


----------



## كاسر (2 فبراير 2012)

صناعي1 قال:


> قمت بتصغير حجم الكتاب الى حوالي 9.5 mb و تحميله على موقع اخر بتحميل مباشر
> http://sites.google.com/site/arabiclirary/home/lib



شكرا جزيلا 
هذا الرابط يعمل


----------



## محمدابراهيم العقده (6 أبريل 2012)

لم يتم فتح الكتاب


----------



## سلطان معافا (3 يونيو 2012)

رفعت الملف على الميديا فاير
mediafire.com/?p4ccu5b6wjvtbo7

شكرا لكم


----------



## ابو الحارث الجبوري (9 مارس 2013)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------

